# Which ADSL Modem?



## jack// ani (Sep 25, 2005)

Hi all,

Which ADSL modem is the best one? And what is its price? BSNL is providing Huawei SmartAX MT880 modem for Rs.2000, should I purchase this one from BSNL or consider buying it from the market. Will BSNL provide me the 1 year warranty if I buy there modem? 

Thanks


----------



## ishaan (Sep 25, 2005)

it depends on what u want

do u want to just use it on one pc, and dont need any advanced features?

then i guess the BSNL one is fine...u'll hafta ask em if they give warranty

if u need 2 use it on a router for multiple pc's...or even if u want to put 2 lan cards on the host pc and use it to share net on another pc, then u will need a modem which has an ethernet wire not USB

and the bsnl one probably has USB..again, check with them.


----------



## jack// ani (Sep 25, 2005)

Thanks for reply....this one is Ethernet one. Anyway is the price of the modem nominal....will I get a better modem in that much money?

Thanks


----------



## praka123 (Sep 26, 2005)

buy dlink modem that will be ok for most.


----------



## desertwind (Sep 26, 2005)

jack// ani said:
			
		

> Hi all,Huawei SmartAX MT880 modem for Rs.2000



Odea, i bought the same from bsnl for Rs. 1200 + tax


----------



## kato (Sep 26, 2005)

yeah me too bought the same Type 1 model(Huawei SmartAX MT880)for 1200 and it gave usb and nic connection option


----------



## jack// ani (Sep 26, 2005)

Oh thanks for reply, I have not buyed this modem tiil date I'll now pay them not anything more than Rs.1200. Are the BSNL guys providing warranty on the modem purchased by them?

BTW, what is the price of D-link modem?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 26, 2005)

well man, dlink modems are definitely priced higher.


----------



## stellar (Jul 23, 2008)

I bought recently "Billion" A Taiwanese Co. Ethernet port is faster than USB so if u are thinking of connecting other PC Opt for Ethernet Port. Well this doesn't heats up and costs Rs 1875.

D link is also a good choice but look for original one coz there are dups in the market.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jul 23, 2008)

I will prefer the default one provided by ISP on monthly rental.


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Jul 24, 2008)

Try to procure the siemens/nokia-siemens ADSL modem provided by BSNL.


----------



## paid (Jul 24, 2008)

Which is the best Modem+Router with Wifi like netgear/dlink/linksys etc. for BSNL or to go for default wifi modem provided by BSNL


----------



## alok4best (Jul 24, 2008)

I guess its a 3 year old thread..
anyways Dlink and Huawei are best in business..


----------

